# July 11 2014 European Delivery



## Glengarylead (Nov 15, 2013)

*Till October (?)*

Sunset for our ED experience.

On Monday morning, July 28th, we dropped off our car in Paris. The hand-wash around the corner is very convenient, and TT gave us a lift to our departure terminal with zero wait time.

During 19 days we put 2,440 fast miles on the car, and averaged a little over 21 miles per gallon of some very spirited driving. Performance Center Delivery will, hopefully, happen in early October.

In the meantime...anyone interested in purchasing our 2006 Miata? She's a real creampuff! :thumbup:


----------



## Glengarylead (Nov 15, 2013)

*Performance Center Delivery this Wednesday!*

The long wait is almost over. On Tuesday, I will join my wife in Atlanta (she'll already be down there on business) and we'll drive up to Spartanburg Tuesday night. PCD on Wednesday morning, sleep in Richmond that night, and back to NJ early afternoon Thursday.

The timing was as expected. We dropped off in Paris on 7/28 and ten weeks, 2 days later we will have our car. It took until 8/21 to be loaded onto the Toledo in Bremerhaven. Drop off in Brunswick, GA was on 9/9 and the car did not clear customs until 9/23. That same day, we were offered 10/8 as our PCD pickup date.

The attached picture is from our visit to The Ring on 7/17...seems like ages ago!


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Sorry I had previously missed your report, but we were doing our own ED as you were posting and for some reason I didn't get an opportunity to congratulate you on your new ride. The car is gorgeous... Love the colour, a good choice of course :thumbup:










Looking forward to more pictures and comments on the PCD experience. We took re-delivery in Spartanburg on our first ED in 2008 and it was absolutely fantastic! You guys will have a blast :bigpimp::roundel::banana:


----------



## Glengarylead (Nov 15, 2013)

SJAPoc said:


> Sorry I had previously missed your report, but we were doing our own ED as you were posting and for some reason I didn't get an opportunity to congratulate you on your new ride. The car is gorgeous... Love the colour, a good choice of course :thumbup:
> 
> Looking forward to more pictures and comments on the PCD experience. We took re-delivery in Spartanburg on our first ED in 2008 and it was absolutely fantastic! You guys will have a blast :bigpimp::roundel::banana:


Thanks, Stuart. Looks like we have similar taste. Glad to see you made it back to see the palace at Versailles...pretty amazing place!

A bit envious that your CA was able to arrange PIA. I really wanted MPPK to be residualized into my lease.


----------

